# ipv6



## latwe (Apr 20, 2019)

solved


----------



## Hiroo Ono (Apr 21, 2019)

maybe set if rc.conf variable to yes?

```
ipv6_privacy="NO"               # Use privacy address on RA-receiving IFs      
                                # (RFC 4941)
```

I do not have ipv6 connectivity, so did not test myself.


----------

